
Sleeping Beauty problem - wolfgke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeping_Beauty_problem
======
wolfgke
See also [https://www.quantamagazine.org/solution-sleeping-beautys-
dil...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/solution-sleeping-beautys-
dilemma-20160129)

